# Crispy fried egg problem



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

So I'm new to cooking. 
Was mostly eating out and or what my family cooked.

I've got a greenpan.... Pan. A large one. Got it a few years ago. Barely used. Non stick coating isn't AS good as it was when I first got it, but no signs of damage to the coating, and I always use a non scratch sponge. 

I use a non stick plastic utensil in it. 

I fry 4 eggs in it. 

Problem is they almost always have a crispy bottom that sometimes puls away from the egg. 

I use napolina olive oil. Not extra virgin. 

I put it on the largest gas flame on the lowest heat. Largest as the pan is large. 

The pan doesn't come with a lid.

The edges become crispy too. Crispy is gross BUT this crispy is an almost unchewable crispy. 

How can I stop this from happening? I've got photos attached. 

I've tried using lots of oil and a little oil. 

Please help. You're my only hope (sorry, Star Wars reference)


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

Also the eggs never sit flat in the pan. They head off to one side mostly, making them spread out and thin.
Me cry. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## CraigC (May 20, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Also the eggs never sit flat in the pan. They head off to one side mostly, making them spread out and thin.
> Me cry. ��



Possible problems are 1) the pan is warped or 2) the stove isn't level.


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2020)

Use butter to fry gently.

My mom used olive oil and they always got crusty "lace" around edges. I hated them, tasted over cooked and burned to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 20, 2020)

Another option is to add a little water to the pan before adding the egg, about 2 tbs.  Also, as was aid above, the stove needs to be leveled.  Add salt to the water too season the egg.  Add butter to the hot water.  Gently crack the egg into the hot liquid.  Cook over medium heat.  Baste the egg with the hot water from the pan to cook the top.   The water will evaporate.  When the whites are set, remove the egg to your plate.  No more crispy edges, but a delicate egg with runny yolk.  Serve on a toasted, buttered English muffin, or with toast.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 20, 2020)

I like the crispy edges.  Crispy edges are the result of heat.  To much heat and longer cooking times.
Lower the heat and turn over sooner. 

I guess we must guess she is trying to make fried eggs, but how?  Over easy? Over medium?  Sunny side up?


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

I'm a guy....
I like my fried eggs cooked. No runny yolks

Don't know what this over easy stuff is about....

It's on the lowest possible heat on the larger burner. There are 4 burners. 2 are small. 2 are large/r.

Have to cook for a long time to get the top cooked enough that I can flip. 
As I said. No lid came with the pan.

I also said this is an unchewable crispy. It's not a breaks between your teeth crispy. Crispy is the wrong word. More like plastic.


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

CraigC said:


> Possible problems are 1) the pan is warped or 2) the stove isn't level.


It's a hardly used, bought new pan. Could it really be warped? 

I'll try with other pans to see if the issue is present on other pans. 
Think I already tried it and it was. But I'll try again. 
I tried to balance it by placing aluminium foil folded up under the burner holder metal thing that the pan sits on, but it became compressed over the few weeks it's been there. So now it's not as level as it was. 

I can't adjust the gas cooker anymore. There's only two adjustable feet and both are adjusted as much as possible. It's a 15 or so year old cooker. Made by CHICHESTER.

Me cry. I've tried so hard to make the eggs not have this plastic like skin on the bottom. &#55357;&#56866; 

I'll take photos soon to better explain. Photos speak a thousand words.


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Use butter to fry gently.
> 
> My mom used olive oil and they always got crusty "lace" around edges. I hated them, tasted over cooked and burned to me.




Interesting. You think it's an olive oil related issue? Oliver and Gordon LOVE using olive oil on everything. 

I've also suspected it is because of the olive oil. Gordon and Jaime use butter on YouTube when cooking eggs....


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Interesting. You think it's an olive oil related issue? Oliver and Gordon LOVE using olive oil on everything.
> 
> I've also suspected it is because of the olive oil. Gordon and Jaime use butter on YouTube when cooking eggs....



If nothing else, eggs taste better with butter!


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Another option is to add a little water to the pan before adding the egg, about 2 tbs.  Also, as was aid above, the stove needs to be leveled.  Add salt to the water too season the egg.  Add butter to the hot water.  Gently crack the egg into the hot liquid.  Cook over medium heat.  Baste the egg with the hot water from the pan to cook the top.   The water will evaporate.  When the whites are set, remove the egg to your plate.  No more crispy edges, but a delicate egg with runny yolk.  Serve on a toasted, buttered English muffin, or with toast.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Wonder how McDonald's make them? When I've bought the egg McMuffin, the eggs have always been perfectly circular and thick. Not thin crispy yucky.
Not even the slightest bit crispy or plasticy (plasticy is a more accurate way to describe how the skin under my eggs you see in the photos I've attached is....it's not really chewable).
No runny yolk.

I want to make them healthy but can't stand boiled eggs. And boiled takes too long. 
Can't use spray oils as the manufacturer has written that sprays carbonise very fast forming a permanent layer on the non stick, removing the non stick properties. 
Spray oils like pam is what all the fitness YouTuber's I watch use. 
They never talk about their pans though. They use non stick tefal, but I bet they're replacing them every half a year to a year because of the carbonisation.

I though olive oil is healthier than oil? 
Adding oil to water sounds like a dangerous thing to do. Or any fat for that matter....

Also the water would evaporate long before the egg was cooked.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2020)

McDonalds uses a ring to cook the egg in so it can't spread out on the griddle. A stainless steel or tin ring about 1" high and 2"-3" in diameter. If you use one, rub the interior of the ring with any fat so the egg doesn't stick to it. It takes longer to cook because the egg is thicker since it can't spread out.


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

Photos comparing with another pan someone in the house uses to cook eggs with. The smaller crap pan. She uses butter in that pan. Never olive oil and her eggs come out fine. She's able to flip it without issue, without the underside becoming over cooked and plasticy/crispy.


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2020)

Do you have a lid from another pan/pot that will fit over the top?

You can also use a pizza pan, heat proof dinner plate, sheet pan, another larger pan to use as a cover/lid. Or even some foil.


----------



## newbiecool (May 20, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Photos comparing with another pan someone in the house uses to cook eggs with. The smaller crap pan. She uses butter in that pan. Never olive oil and her eggs come out fine. She's able to flip it without issue, without the underside becoming over cooked and plasticy/crispy.



Also note. Two different properties with 2 different kitchens and gas cookers. Yet the same issue on both with the greenpan as you can see. 

It's water that I used to test the pans BTW in the photos


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2020)

The fact that the stove(s) are not perfectly level is a minor issue. 

First of all, the pan you are using is very big. This allows even four eggs to spread out a lot. That makes the whites spread out and cook thinner. I use an 8" skillet for three eggs. They don't fill the bottom of the pan. I understand this is the pan you have and you have to make do with that. Try tipping the pan lightly on the burner when you add the eggs. This will keep them from spreading out so much and help eliminate the feathery edges.


----------



## newbiecool (May 21, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> McDonalds uses a ring to cook the egg in so it can't spread out on the griddle. A stainless steel or tin ring about 1" high and 2"-3" in diameter. If you use one, rub the interior of the ring with any fat so the egg doesn't stick to it. It takes longer to cook because the egg is thicker since it can't spread out.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGB4eDT6TrE     - That is a video of McDonalds cooking ONLY eggs.
JUMP TO 0:19 and watch from there - They have some special cover with a hole in which they pour water. WTF?!

BUT you can see before they do that, they are already cooking the eggs o that surface. And obviously it's not sticking nor is it getting crispy. HOW?!

Later you will see them all use the egg making device on that special metal surface. It's not even a pan.

How is there no fat used to cook them?

1:45 is an overhead shot seconds before someone cracks eggs into the rings. There is no fat in them.

That surface cannot be non stick. 
Anyone know what that surface/device is called?

I saw that same surface in a NAVY food video:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywZevdHW5bQ
JUMP TO 1:37 into that video. 

Notice he uses METAL utensils to cook with and what appears to be NO FAT. And his scrambled eggs are incredibly perfect. No browning, no crispy crap, just amazing golden scrambled eggs.


----------



## newbiecool (May 21, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> The fact that the stove(s) are not perfectly level is a minor issue.
> 
> First of all, the pan you are using is very big. This allows even four eggs to spread out a lot. That makes the whites spread out and cook thinner. I use an 8" skillet for three eggs. They don't fill the bottom of the pan. I understand this is the pan you have and you have to make do with that. Try tipping the pan lightly on the burner when you add the eggs. This will keep them from spreading out so much and help eliminate the feathery edges.



I've noticed that sometimes the eggs don't spread out and hold a classic fried egg shape. I reckon it's when they are fresh.

What about when people cook on things like a griddle (I googled what that thing is that I wrote about in the post I posted before this one - griddle I think is what it's called)?
They cannot prevent the eggs from spreading on such a HUGE surface unless they use rings and it doesn't look like most do: https://topelectricgriddles.com/cooking-eggs-on-a-griddle/

See in those images, the eggs hold their shape on a huge open surface.


----------



## newbiecool (May 21, 2020)

WAIT Whaaaat. This guy who apparently works for McDonalds and filmed a video of him making eggs at supposedly McDonalds has the same crispy egg issue BUT he can separate them with ease using the thing he has: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTYk69JuyyQ
He also does seem to apply some kinda fat I am guessing prior to cracking the eggs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 21, 2020)

Heat pan well. Add butter or oil or both.  Drop eggs and cook until they can be flipped.
Once flipped over remove the pan from the stove an d cover with something.
The eggs will continue to cook, but much slower.
A smaller pan is also a good idea.  And why 4 eggs at once? Cook one at a time and keep them warm until you learn how to cook eggs.

Also since you like your eggs cooked well you are gutting pretty much what you asked for.  Well done eggs.
I also think practice and experience is required when cooking anything. You seem to be lacking in experience.
I can make over easy eggs in a stainless steel pan.  My wife cannot.  She must have a non-stick and even then its iffy.......


----------



## newbiecool (May 21, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Heat pan well. Add butter or oil or both.  Drop eggs and cook until they can be flipped.
> Once flipped over remove the pan from the stove an d cover with something.
> The eggs will continue to cook, but much slower.
> A smaller pan is also a good idea.  And why 4 eggs at once? Cook one at a time and keep them warm until you learn how to cook eggs.
> ...



4 eggs at once due to that being the only pan I have - the other one is crap as you can see. Other pans in the house are cheap garbage covered in carbonised oil.

Due to my pan size cooking one egg at a time would damage the pan in the areas that have no food on them. Those areas would overheat.

Tell me you're joking. No fried eggs, no mater if they are well done or not should have this plasticy unchewable skin. 
I regularly eat out. Nowhere have I come across eggs as they cook when I cook them.
I never eat runny yolks. I always asked for them well done.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2020)

Purchase for yourself an egg poaching pan.  You will never get a crispy, chewy skin.  And you just cook the egg until the yolk is solid.  The only way to mess it up is to boil all of the water from the pan.

Seeeeya; Cief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGB4eDT6TrE     - That is a video of McDonalds cooking ONLY eggs.
> JUMP TO 0:19 and watch from there - They have some special cover with a hole in which they pour water. WTF?!
> 
> BUT you can see before they do that, they are already cooking the eggs o that surface. And obviously it's not sticking nor is it getting crispy. HOW?!
> ...



You may not see any fat, but I'm sure there is fat on those cooking surfaces.

The funny looking lid is so the eggs will cook from the top too. The water is to create the steam that cooks the tops of the eggs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2020)

Purchase and use this pan - https://www.amazon.com/Modern-Innovations-Nonstick-Stainless-Removable/dp/B0741WD5Q6  You will get perfect eggs every time.  You can also use the cooked eggs to make deviled eggs, and the egg cups to make egg bites.    You can make custards and cooked puddings in them as well.  Once you use this pan, you will be spoiled.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## newbiecool (May 21, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Purchase and use this pan - https://www.amazon.com/Modern-Innovations-Nonstick-Stainless-Removable/dp/B0741WD5Q6  You will get perfect eggs every time.  You can also use the cooked eggs to make deviled eggs, and the egg cups to make egg bites.    You can make custards and cooked puddings in them as well.  Once you use this pan, you will be spoiled.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks, but I want to learn how to cook them myself so that no matter where I am I can cook them.

That looks like it would make life easier and likely would be healthy and fast vs fried eggs. I might but that, BUT I still want to learn how to cook.

Thanks


----------



## dcSaute (May 21, 2020)

after reading the warning to read things closely, I decided to stay out of this one.
but there are a couple things missed or only slightly alluded to which are important.

the first is:  why are the egg whites spreading out so thin?
three things come to mind 

#1 the pan is not properly preheated.  egg whites, like all proteins, tend to 'shrivel up' when exposed to heat - fish curls, chicken balls up, beef shrinks....
plop a batch of eggs in a cool pan and they'll have time to spread out before they set.
#1a  those videos?  McD is using custom designed thermostatically controlled flattop griddles to cook the eggs. they have spend kabillions getting the design right.
#1b  those videos?  the water?  they are steaming the top of the eggs to cook 'from the top' simultaneously.
a lid has been suggested here - but on careful reading, apparently that is outside the realm of possible.

#2  the pan is simply too big.

#3  you're in UK.  are these Lion Seal eggs?  if so, there's a date on the carton - which is 28 days from when the chicken laid the egg.   as eggs ages, the white gets thinner/less cohesive.  if you're close/at/past the 28 day mark (on careful reading I see:  "I eat out mostly...") that could explain the extra thin running whites making the rubber binky chew.

 if you want to try poached eggs - do you have a small bowl?  crack the egg(s) into the bowl, set the bowl in simmering water, start counting.  use a lid, if that is within the realm of possible.  eventually you may want want to wipe the inside of the bowl with a fat - the white will "stick" to a squeaky clean bowl.

it's not difficult to fry an egg as you like them.  however when every suggestion is not possible, you will have difficulty achieving your goal.


----------



## FrankZ (May 21, 2020)

Also consider eggs cook better from room temperature.  When I worked at McD closing shift put out eggs for the morning shift.

Take your eggs out and let them warm up some while you get other things ready.


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2020)

America's Test Kitchen just uploaded this video about cooking eggs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78C3PIKwHH4&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## msmofet (May 21, 2020)

I "heard" or read somewhere that older eggs whites are thinner and spread out more while frying.


----------



## newbiecool (May 22, 2020)

dcSaute said:


> after reading the warning to read things closely, I decided to stay out of this one.
> but there are a couple things missed or only slightly alluded to which are important.
> 
> the first is:  why are the egg whites spreading out so thin?
> ...



Non stick pans should not be preheated. Clearly states so in the instructions of the manual for the pan. You CAN kind of 'preheat' by adding oil. Which is what I do. There is no way to know the temperature of the oil nor do I know the ideal temperature required for the eggs for the second they hit the pan. 
Get the oil to hot and when you put the eggs in the bottom will crisp and become hard plastic. Rest of the egg won't have cooked. Too cool is better but not ideal. 

McDonald's do it, the navy do it, plenty of people make fried eggs at home. It's not working for me and we have to look at the many variables as to why it's not. 
Variables include but I many have missed some:

- Pan
Different pans have different heating efficiency. Mine is very efficient. Heats up like a mother trucker with little heat. 
Different pans have different surfaces. 
How much nonstick property remains. 

- Heat level

- Temperate of the pan just a second before the eggs hit the pan and during. The pan gets hotter and hotter I noticed even on the lowest heat setting. Again. I remind you. I use the large hob.

- Gas hob size

- Fat 
I use Oil. Actually I got it wrong. I'm using Filippo Berio Classico olive oil that's IN date. Not Napalonia or whatever it's called. 

- Duration per side of egg

- What exact eggs being used and their age

Never said a lid isn't possible. I don't have one for my pan nor is there one in either of the houses we have. 
Greenpan, as far as I'm aware, don't sell the lid separately. I think one doesn't exist for this pan. 
Prior to buying a lid, we must determine the cause of the issue. Or causes. No point throwing money at it hoping that'll fix it. 

As stated in my previous reply, the size of the pan shouldn't matter. Navy, McDonald's use griddles with vast amounts of flat space. Yes I see McDonald's up the rings. 
I've also watched many YouTube videos of people cooking fried eggs and they cook them in large pans without issue. 

The eggs are locally produced by a farm. The guy who distributes them says they are better than supermarket eggs (then again he would. It's in his interest to). He sells to many local business's. Who then sell to customers. We have a shop so he supplies us with eggs. 
They are labelled free range. Class A. Large. 
They have a best before date. I'll include a photo on the carton, box whatever it's called. 

That's true. The older the egg, the runnier it is. But I've no way of telling I think, how old the eggs are. 

Didn't say I want poached. But learning a variety of techniques and therefore cooking methods is important. So I'm happy to learn. 

I made them again today. 
Same method. 
Large hob. Lowest heat. 
Olive oil. 
4 eggs. 
But this time I used a TON of oil. Yet where the oil didn't spread, the eggs still stuck and crisped.
Due to the non stick coating and size on pan, the oil cannot spread evenly everywhere. Instead there are little pools of oil. Some bigger than others. Most of it pools to the edges, so my eggs mostly miss the oil underneath as it doesn't exist, as it's mostly around the sides. 

Still I got some crisping. 

I tried flipping much earlier today too. 

Also it sticks like crazy to my non stick flipper thing. It always has. So I've had to rub it hard when washing it with the green scourer which has scratched off its non stick coating. 

I freaking hate cooking eggs. Just trying cook with mostly whites is just as much a nightmare. Mostly whites omelette. Try it. 

Photos attached.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 22, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Non stick pans should not be preheated.


That's crazy. 90% of the time any pan should be preheated.



> Clearly states so in the instructions of the manual for the pan.


Then you need a different pan.



> There is no way to know the temperature of the oil


Put empty pan on medium low heat. After a minute or so, dip a couple fingers in some water and shake them over the pan to deposit one or two small drops water into the pan. If it simply evaporates, it is not hot enough. The pan will be hot enough when the water maintains the shape of balls and dance around the pan.

At that point wipe out the water and add the oil, heat until it gets a shimmery look. Then it is time to add your eggs.


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2020)

How to Use and Care for Nonstick Cookware

Using your nonstick cookware in the manner that the manufacturer intended will help keep your cookware in the best condition:


Some manufacturers recommend rubbing a thin coating of vegetable oil over the cooking surface before using your nonstick cookware for the first time, which will condition and protect the cooking surface.
*Do not preheat an empty pan*. Nonstick cookware is usually made of aluminum, which heats faster than heavier, denser stainless steel. Add a little bit of oil to the pan first (enough to lightly coat the surface), and preheat it for a few seconds before adding the food.
Use oil, such as vegetable oil or grapeseed oil, rather than nonstick cooking spray. Nonstick spray contains lecithin, which will eventually make your nonstick surface gummy.
Use only low or medium heat on nonstick cookware. Higher heat can degrade the cooking surface and, depending on the type of nonstick coating, has the potential to release toxic vapors into the air.
Avoid using metal utensils on a nonstick cooking surface. Instead, use wooden spoons, nylon, plastic or silicone-coated utensils. This will prevent the surface from getting scratched or nicked.  
Check with the manufacturer before using your cookware in the oven and observe the recommended maximum temperature. Some nonstick cookware is oven-safe, but many brands are not.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2020)

Non-stick pans made with Teflon can't be heated to high temperatures.  Browning meat in a Teflon pan is not a good idea.  In addition, the entire cooking surface of the pan should be covered as any uncovered portions can quickly overheat and begin to give off toxic fumes.  Teflon is great, and safe for cooking eggs, braising, poaching, and cooking things that contain water, such as sauces, gravies, stews, etc.

you are correct in not preheating Teflon coated pans as they can quickly rise above safe cooking temps.  If you need to preheat a pan to sear something, or quickly cook, as in stir-frying, stainless steel, high carbon steel, and cast iron are the types of cookware to use.

As your eggs are getting crispy edges, you are using too high a cooking temperature.  Use no higher than medium heat.  Add butter before turning on the heat.  When it begins to bubble, add the eggs.  Cover the pan with any kind of lid that will keep in the steam.  Both eggs, and butter contain water.  This will turn to steam and cook the eggs from the top, as the heat from the pan will cook the eggs from the bottom.  You will eliminate the crispy edges, and cook within the safe zone for Teflon coated pans.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2020)

This is from an article in Good Housekeeping from November 2007:

_*When nonstick surfaces reach a temperature exceeding 500 F., the nonstick surface begins to break down and starts releasing chemical compounds.  When the surface temperature reaches 660 F., gases are released which can cause flu like symptoms in humans.  These gases can be fatal to small birds.  At 680 F., toxic gases are released. . . *_

Look at the temperatures mentioned. Normal preheating would NEVER get your pan this hot. Any oil in the pan would start smoking and set off your smoke detectors before the pan ever got to 500ºF, let alone the high 600 degree temps needed to cause a heath issue.

Let's not overreact.


----------



## powerplantop (May 22, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> McDonald's do it, the navy do it, plenty of people make fried eggs at home. It's not working for me and we have to look at the many variables as to why it's not.
> Variables include but I many have missed some:



I cooked a few eggs in the Navy. 

The flat top (griddle) was preheated. Different sections were heated to different temps so that we could cook different things. 

Oil was always added to the flat top then moved around with the spatula. This left a thin film of oil on the entire cooking surface. But the eggs were not cooked in a pool of oil. 

You should try this. 

Crack your eggs into a bowl so that they are ready and inspected for bits of egg shells. 

Take your pan put it on a smaller hob put it on low. Add a little oil to you pan. Use a paper towel and ensure all of your pan has a thin film of oil including the sides. 

Turn the heat up just a little and tilt the pan slightly to one side. 

On the low side add the eggs. This will keep them from spreading out to much. When they start to firm up you can slowly lower the pan back until its flat on the hob. 

Use your spatula to make sure the eggs are not stuck to the side of the pan. 

When your ready to flip gently get the spatula under the egg and flip.


----------



## newbiecool (May 22, 2020)

msmofet said:


> How to Use and Care for Nonstick Cookware
> 
> Using your nonstick cookware in the manner that the manufacturer intended will help keep your cookware in the best condition:
> SNIP
> [/LIST]



I already know this unless you wrote this for the other person that told me I need to get a new pan. Looks like there are even less knowledgeable people on here then myself 'giving advice'.

I have done a lot of research into cookware recently. From what I read, some people are choosing not to use any non stick due to the chemicals it contains; no matter that in 2013 PFOA was banned. Apparently companies are using other chemicals that are just as toxic.
These people are saying to buy only stainless steel and learn how to use these pans correctly.


----------



## newbiecool (May 22, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> That's crazy. 90% of the time any pan should be preheated.



No. Only if it's NOT non stick.



ScottinPollock said:


> Then you need a different pan.


Again. No. I don't.



ScottinPollock said:


> Put empty pan on medium low heat. After a minute or so, dip a couple fingers in some water and shake them over the pan to deposit one or two small drops water into the pan. If it simply evaporates, it is not hot enough. The pan will be hot enough when the water maintains the shape of balls and dance around the pan.
> 
> At that point wipe out the water and add the oil, heat until it gets a shimmery look. Then it is time to add your eggs.


This only applies to STAINLESS STEEL PANS.
I know of this method used to tell when a pan is the right temp.
HOWEVER once again, there is no way to regulate the temp of the pan DURING cooking. NO ONE has ANY idea as to the temp of the pan while cooking.

Please read what I wrote. In my case my pan gets hotter and hotter despite being on the lowest heat setting.


----------



## newbiecool (May 22, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Non-stick pans made with Teflon can't be heated to high temperatures.  Browning meat in a Teflon pan is not a good idea.  In addition, the entire cooking surface of the pan should be covered as any uncovered portions can quickly overheat and begin to give off toxic fumes.  Teflon is great, and safe for cooking eggs, braising, poaching, and cooking things that contain water, such as sauces, gravies, stews, etc.
> 
> you are correct in not preheating Teflon coated pans as they can quickly rise above safe cooking temps.  If you need to preheat a pan to sear something, or quickly cook, as in stir-frying, stainless steel, high carbon steel, and cast iron are the types of cookware to use.
> 
> ...



You clearly didn't read my post. I stated many times in a few of my posts that I am using THE LOWEST POSSIBLE HEAT SETTING albeit with the largest burner as that is the burner that matches my pan size.

Why are you talking about Teflon coatings? I use a GREENPAN. Look that manufacturer up and go to their site. They do NOT use teflon.

As for the steaming method..... that would result in steamed eggs. Which might be ok. I am want to learn as many methods as possible to cook eggs. I am starting with frying. 
Whether the eggs steam or not depends on whether you fully cover the pan or not. Partially covered won't fully steam cook them but may still generate enough steam to cook the tops.

I wrote about why I don't want to use butter. BUT I will use butter tomorrow to see if that makes any difference. Cooking method will remain the same.

Appreciate all constructive replies.

Thanks


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2020)

Some non-stick pans can be heated empty. This is from the use and care instructions for my Scanpan non-stick frying pan. I have highlighted a couple of points in blue.



> Never use aerosol sprays or cooking sprays:
> 
> The propellants in these type of nonstick products can impair the nonstick properties of our pans if not properly cleaned after every use – we recommend using your favorite oil, butter or fat for taste as you don't need to use any anything in our nonstick pans if you don't want to.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 22, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> the other person that told me I need to get a new pan. Looks like there are even less knowledgeable people on here then myself 'giving advice'.


Wow! this from someone who seemingly can't fry a few eggs. I have numerous non-stick pans I use for eggs and omelettes, and not one of them has care and use instructions that say I can't preheat the pan (they only mention low to medium heat, keeping things to under 350°F, and plastic or wood utensils).



> This only applies to STAINLESS STEEL PANS.
> I know of this method used to tell when a pan is the right temp.
> HOWEVER once again, there is no way to regulate the temp of the pan DURING cooking. NO ONE has ANY idea as to the temp of the pan while cooking.


Nonsense. I use an IR thermometer to bring the pan to about 300°F. Since I am assuming you have no such device, I provided the water test, which is the same in any pan (not just stainless steel).

Once you add butter (my preferred with eggs) or oil, the pan temperature will come down, and come down again when you add the eggs. If you don't have a pan that can be heated to 300°F, you don't have a pan worthy of cooking in... PERIOD!

Don't bother replying to this for my benefit, because I will not see it as you are now on my ignore list.


----------



## newbiecool (May 22, 2020)

powerplantop said:


> I cooked a few eggs in the Navy.
> 
> The flat top (griddle) was preheated. Different sections were heated to different temps so that we could cook different things.
> 
> ...



I do crack one egg at a time into a small bowl prior to putting it into the pan and inspect for shell.

Your tip is to use a tissue to spread oil thinly and evenly across the pan. Won't lots of oil go to waste this way as the tissue would suck it up?
I will try this method.

Currently my eggs get stuck wherever the oil hasn't spread. I tilt the pan after heating the oil before putting eggs in. 
I heat the oil because otherwise it is too thick to spread.
BUT it is still too thick to spread properly anyway, so it just runs in thick streaks rather then coating the entire pan when I tilt the pan.

Thanks for your constructive input.

I would love to learn more about your cooking in the navy. Especially about that griddle. How does nothing stick to it as per the navy video I linked to?! It looks like it's stainless steel which is very hard to NOT get things stuck to it.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> I will still reply. You cannot heat non stick pans empty to pre heat so it is not possible to use the water temperature test.



Maybe you shouldn't heat your non-stick pan empty. But, the instructions for mine say that you can (with their pans). They even say to heat on medium. But, either you don't read all the replies or you already knew that.


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2020)

I have 2 ScanPans and I don't heat them for any longer than it takes to melt the butter on a low fire. And I don't use metal utensils in them even though it says you can.


----------



## newbiecool (May 23, 2020)

taxlady said:


> America's Test Kitchen just uploaded this video about cooking eggs.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78C3PIKwHH4&feature=em-uploademail



Thank you so much. She has a very soothing voice unlike most obnoxiously loud 'YouTuber's' these days. Even foodtuber's are adopting the 'let's be loud and obnoxious so it seems whatever I say is 100% true'.

However. She uses an insane amount of fat. Utterly insane. I think she might be trying to kill someone with that XD. So sadly this is useless for me.

On another note and this applies to anyone in this post to read: I used to have a brand new Tefal cheapo pan. The first week I got it, I could cook eggs on it with NO oil and it would come out PERFECT. No crispy issue.

BUT Tefal coatings are toxic and only last a week or so before they start breaking down. Same applies with any non stick.

Great video though and she goes into details at the end.

PS: Here in the UK eggs are sold on shelves. Not in the fridge. And I do not store my eggs in the fridge. 
They are kept on the kitchen counter top in the carton. I think this is what most British people do.


----------



## newbiecool (May 23, 2020)

It won't let me edit my last post. So I wanted to add, the info that lady gives about egg dates and laid date are only correct for USA. NOT for the UK.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2020)

I apoplogize.  I did see that in the beginning, you did state that you were using a ceramic pan.  I just got lost from reading many of the comments.  I did a bit of research intol the Greenpan product and found this - https://www.centurylife.org/in-depth-product-review-green-pan-hard-anodized-non-stick-ceramic-covered-fry-pan-also-known-as-lima-paris-original-greenpan-greenlife-and-greenlife/.  It appears to be a good review.

Personally, I have found that ceramic pans are not quite as non-stick as are teflon pans.  That being said, they still are pretty easy to clean up.  I agree with the author of the link that rather than pouring oil into the pan when hot, use a silicone brush, or paper towel to rub a thin film of oil to complete;y cover the bottom and sides of the pan with a thin film of oil (fat).

Except for my pancake griddle, I use either stainless steel,carbon steel, or cast iron pots and pans, as when well seasoned, They are as non-stick as ceramic, and teflon, but are nearly indestrctable, and much more versatile.  I use teflon coated aluminum for my pancake griddle because it eliminates hot spots due to aluminum's heat cinductivity.  But then again, I have a heat diffuser that I use with my cast iron pans to do the same on my gas ccoktop.

I really don't know what to tell you that hasn't already been said abojut cooking your fried eggs, except to use fresh eggs as they will hold their shape better and ot be so thin at rhe edges.  After that, using a greased (buttered) egg ring, with a lid, or a poaching cup will give you what you want.  

Personally, I have been successfully cooking fried eggs since the age of about ten years.  I am now almost 65 years of age.  I have never had the issues you are having.  When I wanted a more delicate egg (softer white with no runny yolk)  I placed the egg into the pan, with a little bacon fat, and seasoned it with S & P.  I let it cook until the whites started to solidify, added about 2 tbs. water and covered the pan with a lid.  I let it cook for another minute and had just what I desired.

K now this about eggs.  There are differing stages of firmness that an egg white undergoes when cooking.  Th


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2020)

I added more to my post.  It took longer thn was allowed under the edit function.  Hre is the edited post.
I apologize.  I did see that in the beginning, you did state that you were using a ceramic pan.  I just got lost from reading many of the comments.  I did a bit of research into the Greenpan product and found this - https://www.centurylife.org/in-depth-product-review-green-pan-hard-anodized-non-stick-ceramic-covered-fry-pan-also-known-as-lima-paris-original-greenpan-greenlife-and-greenlife/.  It appears to be a good review.

Personally, I have found that ceramic pans are not quite as non-stick as are Teflon pans.  That being said, they still are pretty easy to clean up.  I agree with the author of the link that rather than pouring oil into the pan when hot, use a silicone brush, or paper towel to rub a thin film of oil to complete;y cover the bottom and sides of the pan with a thin film of oil (fat).

Except for my pancake griddle, I use either stainless steel,carbon steel, or cast iron pots and pans, as when well seasoned, They are as non-stick as ceramic, and teflon, but are nearly indestrctable, and much more versatile.  I use teflon coated aluminum for my pancake griddle because it eliminates hot spots due to aluminum's heat cinductivity.  But then again, I have a heat diffuser that I use with my cast iron pans to do the same on my gas ccoktop.

I really don't know what to tell you that hasn't already been said about cooking your fried eggs, except to use fresh eggs as they will hold their shape better and ot be so thin at the edges.  After that, using a greased (buttered) egg ring, with a lid, or a poaching cup will give you what you want.  

Personally, I have been successfully cooking fried eggs since the age of about ten years.  I am now almost 65 years of age.  I have never had the issues you are having.  When I wanted a more delicate egg (softer white with no runny yolk)  I placed the egg into the pan, with a little bacon fat, and seasoned it with S & P.  I let it cook until the whites started to solidify, added about 2 tbs. water and covered the pan with a lid.  I let it cook for another minute and had just what I desired.

K now this about eggs.  There are differing stages of firmness that an egg white undergoes when cooking.  The first stage is when the white has solidified and is no longer runny.  It is tender, and moist.  As you cook it longer, thr proteins crunch up, or tighten up, going from tender to more dry, and eventually, rubbery.  After that stage, they begin to become like plastic in texture.  After that, they become delicately crispy.  

The yolks go from soft and highly flavorful, to semi-soft, with an almost paste-like consistency,  to solid, but tender, to dry, to discolored and very dry.

The trick is to get the yolks to the degree of oneness you desire, while getting the whites just right.  This should be relatively easy as yolks solidify at a lower temperature than does the white.  The problem is that the yolk is in a thick mound, while the wite spreads out.  That means tha applied heat will be absorbed more quickly into the white, as it has less material per unit/volume to absorb into.  This is again why the egg rings, and poaching cups work so well.  They keep the whites as thick as the yolk.  However, because the whites are so thick, steam is required to cook from the top down as well as the heat from the cooking surface to ensure that the whites are cooked through.

If you are fillkng your pan with eggs, as you say you are, they shouldn't spread out.  abut you need to get a cover for your pan, and add  a couple tbs. of water, then cover.  You won't need to flip your eggs, and they will be cooked through, both white, and yolk.

If you still can't make this work, learn to poach eggs in salted water, or a poaching pan, ot learn to make boiled eggs.  They are both very easy to make.

Possibly, the best way to lear how to make the fried eggs you crave, is to find a friend, or relative who knows how to cook them, and watch what they do.  Then do what they do.

Without being at your home, watching what you are doing, we can only give you our advise, and tell you what works for us.  And worded descriptions, no matter how detailed, can only tell us so much.  You just have to work within the laws of physics, and watch how the egg reacts to thr heat, and cooking techniques you are using, then adjust your technique until you get the results you desire.  None of us can do it for you.  I would hazard to say that all of us who have given advise, have learned how to cook by trial and error.  We learned from both our success, and our failures, and developed our cooking skills after years of practice.  I'm afraid you will have to do the same.  There are no magic pans, no magic recipes.  Like any other skill, be it welding, painting, fishing rod building, skiing, or any other,  you just have to do it, and keep on doing it, until you learn to do it properly.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the No


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2020)

Thanks Chief.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2020)

I have/had a Greenpan. It has been misplaced. I like the ScanPan better.

Here are several pictures of eggs fried in butter on medium heat uncovered in my ScanPan. These are runny but just cook a little longer before and after the flip.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> I do crack one egg at a time into a small bowl prior to putting it into the pan and inspect for shell.
> 
> Your tip is to use a tissue to spread oil thinly and evenly across the pan. Won't lots of oil go to waste this way as the tissue would suck it up?
> I will try this method.
> ...



Maybe use a pastry brush to spread a thin coating of oil on your pan?


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2020)

Here is a bit of info on flattop grills from Wikipedia (not sure how accurate it is).

Description
The flattop grill is a versatile platform for many cooking techniques such as sauteing, toasting, simmering, shallow frying, stir frying, pan frying, browning, blackening, grilling, baking, braising, and roasting, and can also be used for flambeing. In addition, pots and pans can be placed directly on the cook surface, giving more cooking flexibility. In most cases, the steel cook surface seasons like cast iron cookware, providing a natural non-stick surface. Almost any type of food can be cooked on this type of appliance. In addition to standard barbecue fare like hamburgers, hot dogs and sausages, more delicate items can be cooked on a flattop grill. Omelettes, crepes, paninis, yakisoba noodles, fish tacos, quesadillas, grilled steak, flatbread, pizza, jerk chicken, crab cakes and sauteed vegetables are just a few examples of the wide range of foods that can be prepared on a flattop grill.

Read more >>> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flattop_grill


----------



## FrankZ (May 23, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> You clearly didn't read my post. I stated many times in a few of my posts that I am using THE LOWEST POSSIBLE HEAT SETTING albeit with the largest burner as that is the burner that matches my pan size.



You don't need a large burner for a large pan, a small one works too, the pan should spread the heat.

You need less heat for your eggs.

You can also pick the pan up while the eggs are cooking so the burner isn't continuing to heat the pan, eggs are quick so it shouldn't be that big a deal to hold the pan for a moment or two.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2020)

FrankZ said:


> You don't need a large burner for a large pan, a small one works too, the pan should spread the heat.
> 
> You need less heat for your eggs.
> 
> You can also pick the pan up while the eggs are cooking so the burner isn't continuing to heat the pan, eggs are quick so it shouldn't be that big a deal to hold the pan for a moment or two.


 ^^^ +1


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 16, 2020)

I think it's a greenpan issue. 

In this video, the same thing happens to this person with the same companies pan. Not the exact same model though
https://youtu.be/bnyAa8NkJrg


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 16, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> I think it's a greenpan issue.
> 
> In this video, the same thing happens to this person with the same companies pan. Not the exact same model though
> https://youtu.be/bnyAa8NkJrg



No way. Operator error.


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 16, 2020)

Sarcasm? I used to have a cheap brand new tefal. I could cook eggs on it without or with oil. Either way this would never happen on the tefal.

If it is user error, please tell me what this guy did wrong in the video. 

Search for on YouTube 'greenpan eggs' and you'll see everyone that fries eggs in this companies pans have the same result. 

I'll try a cheap pan we have later today and I'll let you know the results. This pan is dirt cheap and horrible. But my brother cooks eggs in it without issue.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 18, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Sarcasm? I used to have a cheap brand new tefal. I could cook eggs on it without or with oil. Either way this would never happen on the tefal.
> 
> If it is user error, please tell me what this guy did wrong in the video.
> 
> ...



Sorry.  I have not seen any of those videos. And it is true most pans have a small learning curve.
However, to say its the fault of the pan for crispy edges on fried eggs is frankly, wrong.
Operator error is the reason.  And I could prove it.


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 19, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry.  I have not seen any of those videos. And it is true most pans have a small learning curve.
> However, to say its the fault of the pan for crispy edges on fried eggs is frankly, wrong.
> Operator error is the reason.  And I could prove it.


Read what I wrote. Didn't have this problem with a new tefal pan. 
And I've experimented with different fats, temps etc using this greenpan, and everytime it's the same result. 

You clearly haven't read this thread. It's not just the edges. 

It's the pan


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Read what I wrote. Didn't have this problem with a new tefal pan.
> And I've experimented with different fats, temps etc using this greenpan, and everytime it's the same result.
> 
> You clearly haven't read this thread. It's not just the edges.
> ...



It's the cook.  I can make a good fried egg on aluminum foil in a pinch.  I've done it while camping.  If your eggs are crispy on the edges, and you have rubbery whites, you are cooking the eggs too long.  tun down the heat, use a pat of butter or bacon grease, and drop the egg onto the pan.  The butter should be just bubbling, not browning when you put the egg into the pan.  Lightly season.  Cook until the whites just start to solidify on top.  Gentry fip the egg and cook for another 30 seconds or so.  Flip and plate.

The cooking vessel, be it ceramic coated metal, borosicilcate glass, aluminum, Teflon, stainless steel, mineral steel, cast iron, tinned copper, it doesn't matter.  The pan simply transfers heat from the fire/burner, to the egg.  The transferred heat energy it what cooks the egg.  The butter/fat lubricates the pan and keeps the egg from sticking, and helps transfer the heat energy.  *If after  you read this, follow the directions, you don't come out with a good egg, then just let someone else cook your eggs.*  You are making this way to hard.  As I said in an earlier post, I have been successfully able to fry any kind of egg I want since about 12 years of age, tender,  crispy edged, easy over, sunny side up, basted, steamed, whatever,  You are putting a mental wall between yourself and success.  Good advise has been given by many on this thread.  

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 19, 2020)

I cooked them in a cheap non stick pan with lots of carbonised oil on it today. 
Had NO issues cooking them on it.
Same gas cooker, same oil, same brand of eggs. 

It's the pan. 

I've taken photos but won't let me upload from my phone. Will upload later.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> Read what I wrote. Didn't have this problem with a new tefal pan.
> And I've experimented with different fats, temps etc using this greenpan, and everytime it's the same result.
> 
> You clearly haven't read this thread. It's not just the edges.
> ...



I'm sorry.  Its not the pan. No matter how you say it. And I mean no disrespect.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2020)

It's no surprise that different pans cook differently. So a Greenpan is not cooking eggs well when it's used a certain way. So yes, it's the pan because it cooks differently from another pan. BUT Yes, it's the cook because you have to change your process to accommodate pan differences.

So forget abut griddle videos and McDonalds videos, etc. Focus on the pan you have.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 19, 2020)

newbiecool said:


> I cooked them in a cheap non stick pan with lots of carbonised oil on it today.
> Had NO issues cooking them on it.
> Same gas cooker, same oil, same brand of eggs.
> 
> ...



Return, donate or toss the pan? Life is too short to worry about eggs..  

Ross


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 19, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> It's no surprise that different pans cook differently. So a Greenpan is not cooking eggs well when it's used a certain way. So yes, it's the pan because it cooks differently from another pan. BUT Yes, it's the cook because you have to change your process to accommodate pan differences.
> 
> So forget abut griddle videos and McDonalds videos, etc. Focus on the pan you have.


Wrong. As I showed, other people with greenpans have the exact same issue and they're not even aware of it as seen in that video I linked to and many others. 

Did you miss the bit where I state I've had this pan for years and I've tried many different methods of frying eggs in it? 
I've tried different fats, temperature, how long I heat the fat for before putting the egg onto it. 

It's very obviously the pan and NOT my fault. 
This isn't an ego thing. It's, I've tried many many ways and it always results in this.

It's. The. Pan. 

I think like pizza pans, the carbonised layer on the cheap pan is what makes it so damn effective at being non stick. 

On my expensive greenpan, which is non stick, eggs stick. A lot. 
The non stick is very much intact.

On this dirt cheap non stick and much older and far far far more used pan, eggs don't stick. At all. 

The cooking surface makes or breaks the outcome clearly. 

If you live in the UK, once the restrictions are lifted, come here and cook eggs on the greenpan.
I will film it and share the link here so others can see that I'm not wrong. 

Because I guarantee you will not be able to cook eggs without what happens when I do on the Greenpan.


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 19, 2020)

*Photos*

I'll add text later


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2020)

Clearly your mind is made up. Why are you banging your head against the wall? Go buy a new pan!

If there is no doubt in your mind that it's the pan, why did you come here and ask for help? Remember your plea? "Please help...".

You've been helped in numerous ways:

You could buy a different pan
You could try a smaller burner
You could try different heat levels
You could try different fats
You could try a lid.

Read back over the thread for a comprehensive list.

...or keep banging your head against the wall.


----------



## newbiecool (Jun 19, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Clearly your mind is made up. Why are you banging your head against the wall? Go buy a new pan!
> 
> If there is no doubt in your mind that it's the pan, why did you come here and ask for help? Remember your plea? "Please help...".
> 
> ...


..again you're not reading all the posts. I didn't know until JUST EARLIER TODAY having cooked eggs on this pan. 

As I already said MANY times I've tried all those different methods. 
Last one was a different pan having realised after trying many other ways, that it's the pan and not my method of cooking. 

Don't think buying a new pan would help. This pan works despite it being ancient. 
Tefal pans, once they lose their non stick coating, which is a matter of one or two weeks, become useless for cooking eggs in.
This applies to almost all non stick pans. 

As I said. I think it's the carbonised layer that's on this pan that makes it so damn good. 

I'll try it again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 7, 2021)

I like my eggs runny on top and burnt crisp on the bottom !   Rock.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2021)

This thread has been hysterical to read!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 8, 2021)

Except for a few high end ceramic pans, they all work wonderfully at first.  However, the coating on the ceramic (usually a silicon) quickly wears off, and the ceramic pan is no longer non-stick.  Cast iron, and high carbon steel pans develop a polymerized carbon layer that is durable, and can be re-applied.  It is almost non-stick.    Mineral steel pans are high carbon steel pans with a different name.  Seasoning is done the same way as with CI.  Seasoned aluminum pans work as well as seasoned CI and steel pans.  If used properly, stainless steel pans are virtually non-stick as well.  One caveat with SS pans, inspect the cooking surface,  It should be mirror smooth, with no visible grinding marks (circular micro-scratches).  A quality SS pan works better than a cheap one.  Some kind of heat conductive disk should be an integral part of the SS pan bottom ,to eliminate hot spots.

Ok, that's enough of Chief's pan 101 lesson for the day.

Seeeeya: Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Silversage (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't y'all just love it when a troll comes through?  

A newbie declares that he can't cook and wants to learn.  We give him our best advice, based on many, many years of experience.  Maybe a dozen people tried to answer, most of us with 40-50 years of experience.  That's 5-600 years of combined knowledge.  He tells us we are all wrong.  You Tube is his bible.  Yet we keep debating with him.  

It appears we are bored, therefore we continue to engage with him.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2021)

I think he got tired of trying to tell us we are all wrong.  Been a year since he replied.   

LOL - I think the best part is that he says it is the pan, we say get a new one, he says no, he has to learn.  LOL  

We all have pans that we don't use for certain things - not that those pans couldn't cook in them but the style or end object that we want is just not worth the hassle of trying with that particular pan - ergo we use a different one. 

I've also had non-stick pans that have lasted for several years before finally getting scratched or accidently overheated and ruined.  Lasts only a week or two - then you are completely ignorant about how it is being used.

How many have cooked an entire and delicious meal with these?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 8, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I think he got tired of trying to tell us we are all wrong.  Been a year since he replied.
> 
> LOL - I think the best part is that he says it is the pan, we say get a new one, he says no, he has to learn.  LOL
> 
> ...





That's the pan set I used with this camp stove - https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-2-Burner-Classic-Liquid-Stove/dp/B001D22TQC/ref=dp_fod_2?pd_rd_i=B001D22TQC&psc=1

It's where I learned that seasoning aluminum made it as non-stick as seasoned cast iron.  That trick mademy cheap camp set produce some pretty great breakfasts.  The other trick for camp cookwear came from when I was a boy scout.  Rub ivory soap all over the outside of the cookwear, andany soot accumulation from the cooking fire is easily removed.  Rhat trick saved me a lot of scrubbing.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The other trick for camp cookwear came from when I was a boy scout.
> 
> Rub ivory soap all over the outside of the cookwear, and any soot accumulation from the cooking fire is easily removed.  That trick saved me a lot of scrubbing.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yup - that's the best!  I've even used it a couple of times for pans on the BBQ!


----------



## summer57 (Jul 9, 2021)

newbiecool said:


> Wonder how McDonald's make them? When I've bought the egg McMuffin, the eggs have always been perfectly circular and thick. Not thin crispy yucky.



 I'm also very picky about eggs, I totally understand how you feel, and I don't mind the eggs at McD's.  We all have different opinions on what makes an egg 'good'.  I don't think it's your pan or your oil.  Try this recipe, it works for me:


https://www.seriouseats.com/homemade-egg-mcmuffin-mcdonalds-recipe

 The egg part: 

Place the lid of a quart-sized, wide-mouthed Mason jar (both the lid and  the sealing ring) upside down in the now empty skillet. (The side the  jar screws onto should be facing up.) Spray the inside with nonstick  cooking spray and break the egg into it. Poke the egg yolk with a fork  to break it and season with salt and pepper. Pour 3/4 cup (180ml) water  into the skillet, cover, and cook until the egg is set, about 2 minutes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Using  a thin spatula, transfer Mason jar lid to a paper towel–lined plate.  Pour excess water out of the skillet, carefully wipe dry and return it  to the stovetop with the heat off. Flip Mason jar lid over and gently  remove it to release egg. Place egg on top of bacon and top with cheese  slice. Close sandwich, wrap in aluminum foil, and return to now empty  skillet. Let it warm up in the skillet for 2 minutes with the heat off,  flipping occasionally. Unwrap and serve immediately. 



Kenji is using a cast iron pan but you don't have to, I don't.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 9, 2021)

You can also purchase egg rings that make round, or even heart shaped eggs.  Plus, they have a handle on them, which makes them easier to use.  Be sure to spray with non-stick before using.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

